# Can't find -lgfortran



## forkandwait (May 20, 2012)

I am trying to make Julia, but it fails with:


```
/usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lgfortran
```

But I have gfortran.  Consider:


```
julia/ (j=0,r=2)$ ls /usr/local/lib/gcc46/libgfortran.*
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libgfortran.a	/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libgfortran.so.3
/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libgfortran.so	/usr/local/lib/gcc46/libgfortran.spec
```

Any ideas?  My ticket with Julia is this:  https://github.com/JuliaLang/julia/issues/829

Thanks!


----------

